# newish platy dying



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

No symptoms other than weight loss.
Bought 5 weeks ago. Quarantined for 3 weeks and dewormed as prophylactic. Did well. Put her in the platy and male guppy tank. Seemed to be doing well until a couple of days ago when she showed signs of weight loss. Today she is gasping and looking very weak .
Any ideas?


----------

